# [SOLVED] can't add another virtual device



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,

Im trying to install some software and it requires to be mounted, so im using daemon tools lite to do this. Ive had no problems in the past with this but for some reason, it comes up with "You already have the maximum number of drives." As far as I'm aware, ive only got expression web installed on a virtual device and one other thing which is now uninstalled.

So how do I add virtual devices?

Would really appreciate some help


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*re: can't add another virtual device*

lol sorry for the miss-spelled title


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: can't add another virtual device*

Hi did you check here Creating DT virtual device | daemon-help.com


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*re: can't add another virtual device*

Its when i press on add DT virtual device when i get the message where i cant add any more.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: can't add another virtual device*

See here known issues sptd problems Known issues | daemon-help.com


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*re: can't add another virtual device*

Ive followed the steps to get to device manager through control panel. It appears that these are the virtual drives which have problems, so does my CD Drive too. when I uninstall the virtual devices, they reappear as soon as i click "scan for hardware changes". so i cannot delete them.


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*re: can't add another virtual device*

heres a picture attached


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*re: can't add another virtual device*

Try uninstalling the drivers for the virtual drives.


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*re: can't add another virtual device*

ok but how do i do that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: can't add another virtual device*

See if this method removes the Virtual drive Virtual Hard Disk - Unattach and Delete VHD - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*re: can't add another virtual device*

Try Joeten method first. If that don't work go to "Device Manager" under the virtual drives go to "Drivers" then click on "uninstall" make sure to tick the box "Also delete the drivers"


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: can't add another virtual device*



Shimin4tor said:


> lol sorry for the miss-spelled title


Fixed ^^


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: can't add another virtual device*

thanks for the title change 

for joeten's method, computer management doesnt seem to regeister the virtual discs.

and for jack's i cant find 'virtual devices' in the device manager


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: can't add another virtual device*

See if this can help How to delete Virtual CD/DVD ROM Drive from My Computer - UnlockForUs


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: can't add another virtual device*



Shimin4tor said:


> thanks for the title change
> 
> for joeten's method, computer management doesnt seem to regeister the virtual discs.
> 
> and for jack's i cant find 'virtual devices' in the device manager


Hello

What about the *DTSOFT Virtual drives* that appear?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: can't add another virtual device*

They were there before weren't they from the image you posted?


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: can't add another virtual device*

Ive just realised the driver tab 
I can uninstall them in there but they still reappear when i rescan...


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: can't add another virtual device*

ive uninstalled daemon tools now and the devices on device manager have now gone, so i guess it could be something to do with daemon tools. what other programs would you recommend that do the same thing?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there are others Magic Iso is 1 you might look into I am sure folks will suggest others


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: can't add another virtual device*

I should also mention this Download Virtual CD-ROM Control Panel from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: can't add another virtual device*



Shimin4tor said:


> Ive just realised the driver tab
> I can uninstall them in there but they still reappear when i rescan...



That works too. I assumed someone suggested to uninstall daemon tools. My bad. :facepalm:


----------



## Shimin4tor (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: can't add another virtual device*

All fixed, Magic ISO did the job perfectly.

Thanks a bunch !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome glad it worked out


----------



## grit45 (Feb 2, 2015)

I made a video about the solutions that worked for me this thread. Please let me know what you think. 

SOLVED! Can't Install Virtual Drives with Daemon/Magic ISO - YouTube


----------

